# Morso 1BO for sale on local front porch



## webbie (Jun 30, 2011)

Saw this on my way home today..... Morso 1BO 
it's in zip 01073

number on it is 413-527-2012


----------



## begreen (Jul 1, 2011)

It looks great. That is a sweet stove.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Jul 1, 2011)

I remember working in a stove shop that sold that stove many years ago. Brings back memories.


----------

